# G. O. R. P.



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

:scratch :scratch :scratch

Alright, I needed to look this one up. Jerry had a story with GORP in it and I had no clue. GORP I find out means Good Old Raisins and Peanuts - aka - TrailMix :ignore:

So, I figured that I would toss up a recipe up for you all and see where you take it :wave:

*TrailMix*

Take equal amounts of your favorite cereal (cherios, chex, shreddies, etc) and plain peanuts (or mixed nuts), toss onto a small baking tray, sprinkle with seasoning salt (make your own perhaps) and toast (toaster-oven works wonders). When cool, mix in some Smarties (for those in the US, M&M's work well), raisins and any other dried-fruit that you like (diced apricots, prunes, etc)

Place into zip-lock baggies and hit the trail :goodluck:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Canadian Trail Mix has Smarties? Gross.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

My recipe is approximately equal amounts, by package weight, of unsalted deluxe nuts, chopped dates, and plain M&Ms. (about 32 ounces each for a 6 pound batch)

I mix and bag the GORP in the new Reynolds vacuum sealable zip-lock bags.

Salted nuts are really good, but they do induce quite a bit of additional thirst.
No peanuts or raisins for me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:2thumb:

Yummy!!!  Sounds good to me!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jerry D Young said:


> No peanuts or raisins for me.


:2thumb: Not much of a fan of peanuts and raisins either. The rest sounds good though.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

A food processor chops hard dried unsulphured apricots into pebbles of candy. it totally changes the texture to much softer..but it will gum up on dates. chop those by hand. you can run nuts, or hard dried fruit, and break 'em up as much as you want. the stuff packs tighter and goes farther, and cooks faster if you dump some in your oatmeal.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> When cool, mix in some Smarties (for those in the US, M&M's work well)


I overlooked this the first time around. 
This makes it sound like you can't get M&M's in Canada.  Am I taking it the wrong way?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> I overlooked this the first time around.
> This makes it sound like you can't get M&M's in Canada.  Am I taking it the wrong way?


Smarties are very similar to M&M's and we have both options here in Canada. I can purchase Smarties in bulk easier than I can purchase M&M's in bulk, so, in my homemade candy-dispenser, I fill it with Smarties (it holds about 1.5lbs of chocolates).


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

*toms mix*

i mix pacans cashews dryed cranraisin cherrys blueberrys,cranberrys. raisins,
and m&ms ( no peanuts) 
it is expencive but worth it


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Deluxe mixed nuts and banana chips and apple chips and then of course the chocolate of some kind(usually M&M or Sixlets)  Smarties here in the US are little chalky type round disks like PEZ(not flavor wise just type wise) not chocolate. Kids love them, I prefer Necco wafers to smarties.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

what about the long-term storage time for GORP? In some of Jerry's stories, the characters are digging up caches and pulling out (among other things) bags of gorp. How long will nuts keep stored that way? 

Or should I say: What is a good way to store nuts for long-term storage?


----------

